# Raven Guard books



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

I was just wondering if it was worth getting Deliverance Lost? or any other book in the HH series involving the RG. I hear bad things about Gav Thorpe but I am kind of interested in reading about the RG.

The RG have sorted piqued my interest recently, so any other titles you guys could recommend (40k or 30k) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I enjoyed Deliverance Lost. While I'm not usually a fan, Thorpe's style fits the emo feel of the RG perfectly. The book also gives the first real insight into the creation of the primarchs through the Emperor's eyes.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I don't feel like Gav Thorpe was able to properly get under the skin of the Raven Guard as a Legion. Just as McNeill's Ultramarines can sometimes feel like _Blue Space Marines_ or Swallow’s Blood Angels can feel like _Red Space Marines_, Thorpe's Raven Guard felt like _Black Space Marines_, not a highly stylised Legion with their own unique set of customs, philosophy and perspective.

On the contrary, I enjoyed Corax's flashbacks to his youth, and that one scene against the Word Bearers contingent was pretty cool. However, the Alpha Legion portrayal is pretty iffy, and is a significant part of the novel. With this habit of sneaking around, I’m beginning to wonder how they even fielded themselves at Isstvan V. :wink:

*tl;dr* - _Deliverance Lost_ achieves its purpose of revealing to us more about the underpinning fabric of the Emperor's schemes and the botched rebuilding of the Raven Guard, but with a very mixed reaction.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I hated Deliverance Lost because I was looking forward to the first Raven Guard novel of the HH series.

What we got was a worse rendition of "Legion" set in the Raven Guard. I simply don't think there was a need to even involve the Alpha Legion given that there was no mention of them being involved with the botched experiments on accelerated growth. If they had to be involved, it should have been in a minor way. As it is, they take up like half the novel.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think I could ever bring myself to read a gav Thorpe book again. The trauma to my brain would be too much.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Shadow Captain is pretty cool. It's the second part of the Overfiend trilogy of novellas.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Manns Raven guard books are the best where is


----------

